

Mix tunes for power coding sessions - jv2222
http://soundcloud.com/jinja-ninja

======
lyime
You can also use Mugasha, I have been working on this for the last 9 months.
<http://mugasha.com/> use FB connect or hackersftw as invite

------
absconditus
I prefer bands such as Talkdemonic and This Will Destroy You.

<http://www.myspace.com/talkdemonicmusicmaking>

<http://www.myspace.com/thiswilldestroyyou>

~~~
rkischuk
Totally agree with This Will Destroy You and Explosions in The Sky as solid
coding music.

I'd also add Mogwai to that list.

------
Sikul
Another good place to get good electronic coding music is <http://www.di.fm>
They have a bunch of different radio channels and very few commercials.

~~~
lyime
This is better <http://mugasha.com/> [they are our competitor :)]

------
cool-RR
I recommend Squarepusher.

~~~
chaosmachine
Analord!

~~~
davidmathers
Just discovered analord a few months ago. Love love love it.

[http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/3573820/AFX_(Aphex_Twin)_-_A...](http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/3573820/AFX_\(Aphex_Twin\)_-_Analord_Vol._1_through_11_\(FLAC_Vinyl_Rip\))

(it's a vinyl release people, so unless you have a turntable this is the only
way to get a copy)

~~~
chunkyslink
I'm sure you meant...

"Make sure you buy the vinyl first, then download a digital copy"

~~~
dlytle
Or, he could mean, "Because they are refusing to publish in a format that most
of their audience can easily play, get it here so you can actually listen to
it."

For instance, I have nothing that can play vinyl. I can't even detect a
difference between 128/256 bitrate MP3s due to ear infections I had as a kid,
so vinyl is pointless to me.

If the album was up on Beatport/iTunes/Amazon, I'd buy it after I listened to
it. It's very frustrating to hear something fantastic on Pandora, and upon
attempting to buy the damn thing finding out that it's only in vinyl or not
available digitally anywhere.

I've got almost a thousand dollars in iTunes/Beatport purchases. I really wish
more publishers and artists would make it user friendly for me to give them my
money.

~~~
chunkyslink
Absolutely, I agree with you. I suppose I was coming from the 'support the
artists' side of things. The majority of music that I listen to is made by
artists that probably struggle to make ends meat just making music. This isnt
because they are bad at it, its because the music they make isnt main stream
and isnt marketed that well. They do it purely because they get a kick from
it.

I just think its important to support these people. I always buy the music I
like. If I dont like it, its not worth my money and it gets deleted.

------
Poiesis
Another two sources:

DJ Bolivia has programming-inspired mixes at
<http://www.djbolivia.ca/bolivia.html>

And, I can't recommend the Podrunner podcast enough. If you can, throw a few
bucks his way as it's almost entirely listener supported. They're made for
runners of course but work excellently for coding.

~~~
chunkyslink
Here is my site. There are 6 mixes i did earlier this year. I use them for
running to.

<http://chunkyslink.com>

------
fno
How about some truly free music? Mixsets are a grey area.

Give <http://www.professorkliq.com/> a try (if you don't like IDM just like
me, don't worry about the "kliq").
<http://www.jamendo.com/en/artist/Professor_Kliq>

------
catch23
do all coders listen to techno? I find myself much more efficient when
listening to jazz.

~~~
Scriptor
Pretty much the only band I listen to while programming is Apocalyptica. I
just like the driving-ness of their songs. For those who don't know, they're a
cello metal band. Wiki: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apocalyptica>

~~~
die_sekte
Whoa. Listening to the first thing I found on YouTube. They sound awesome.

------
qeorge
These are really good, thanks for posting. I generally listen to LTJ Bukem
during long sessions, so this will fit right in.

------
yread
I absolutely have to listen to music when doing pretty much anything. I
usually start with something jazzy or even classical (ever listened to
gregorian chants? awesome) then move on to progrock (or what else should Mars
Volta be called) and I end up either at minimalism or some techno. Silence is
distracting!

------
oomkiller
Nice list, listened to it while coding tonight and it works pretty well. This
is my first time really using music while coding, and I'm pretty satisfied.
Only learning new concepts requires me to turn it off, anything iterative it
works great to drown everything else out.

------
ajtaylor
Thanks for the link. These are great mixes. I signed up for a cloudsound
account. :-)

I find that words distract me - I want to sing! - so
techno/trance/dance/whatever is great for me to code by because it's mostly
repeated rhythm.

------
dan_the_man
Great mixes, thanks - I can recommend the Gareth Emery podcast if you don't
mind a bit of talking: <http://www.garethemerypodcast.com/>

------
rw
I'll chime in. What gets me in the zone is a combination of: power noise,
electro and classical/romantic arrangements.

------
dimarco
For power thinking sessions, plug 'Edith Piaf' into Pandora and rejoice.

------
rgrieselhuber
If you're into metal at all, Tristania is a great band to program to.

------
dan_the_welder
Daft Punk gets me going

~~~
antdaddy
Death From Above 1979 works for me...

~~~
dag
The discordance in some DFA will instantly distract me.

------
moe
Player doesn't work on linux.

------
stse
Spotify :)

~~~
chunkyslink
I've never been able to find anything on there. They seem to have lots of
commercial music but not much for my tastes.

------
zen53
Limbik Frequencies is another great source for coding music (slightly more
leftfield) <http://limbikfreq.com/>

